# is my gourami sick?



## love2fish (Aug 26, 2010)

Hi everyone! A couple of weeks ago I wrote in about a strange spot on my big pearl gourami. It started out looking like maybe a scale was coming loose-not saying that's what it was, just my way of describing it-then it got a white cottony like fuzz on it, then a bright green fuzzy spot on top of that, then I swear he got a couple of feathery black looking shoots coming out of that, sort of like some algae I've seen. This all disappeared and it left a bit of a crater where it all started, between his head and dorsal fin on his back. Someone suggested using a fungal medication, by time I got the med. it seemed to be clearing up on its own but still a bit of a chunk missing. I used the Maroxy for 5 days and now I notice a couple of places on his side where the stripe is that might be the start of more of these things. Again it just looks like a loose scale so far. He is the biggest fish in the tank and no one ever bothers him so it's not a bite mark, does anyone have any suggestions?? I'm sure he's got something I just don't know what.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Can you post a pic?


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

could it be anchor worms?
Aquarium FD - Anchor Worms - Disease Identification, Diagnosis & Treatment


----------



## love2fish (Aug 26, 2010)

unfortunatly I can't get a pic of him, I've tried many times!


----------

